# The Altus Hawks; A Space Marine Chapter



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

I changed my mind... I do have some that I can show for my Altus Hawks Chapter.

Please bear with me on this I am currently experimenting with GS sculpting more than I am painting atm, and the Altus Hawks are more of a pure painting project (unless I get bored)... that and I'm a big fan of OOP Terminators so sourcing these may get intresting, oh and none-GW custom resin parts (dear mods and admin, please let me know if non-gw bits would cause you issues... if so I can forgo any pics of those models, in all my threads).

So far I have painted a testbed marine, some of my Terminators and a Landspeeder... I have a tact squad basecoated but awaiting Vajello paint delivery. 

There is quite a lot of fluff for the Altus Hawks, including the Altus Hawks Homeworld and recruitment worlds (mapped in both 3d and unwrapped flat maps).
Chapter organisation has been fully mapped out including all company colours, badges, etc, etc... I'm aiming for a greater level of realism if thats the right way to phrase it; i.e. I want to effect a Marine army that could have based the colour schema on neutral tones for almost camo purposes.

Anyway to that end I give you my sample marine;









_Finished..._




























...and my Landspeeder;



















As always please give feedback and remember I will be adding better photos as I take them.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

like the marine and the speeder looks good although it is a bit unclear :/


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

New pictures of the speeder... they still aren't great thou...




























Hopefully more detail is evident in these pics, this was a little rushed and isn't as good as other pieces...


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

like the weathering and the wings


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I love the way you have done the bone colour on the wings etc. How did you do it?


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I really like the shading on the shoulderpads.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah the shading and layering is really nice, I'm amazed you're still using those paints, mine dried up and died a long time ago


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> I love the way you have done the bone colour on the wings etc. How did you do it?


Mix the Coat d'Arms bone with the old chestnut ink and blend it from bone to chestnut... I made sure I kept brush lines because I like that look... 
I have always shaded bone with chestnut then back shaded towards bone (a little bronzed flesh as well keeps a warm colour).

It's the same method as used on the shoulder pads and funnily the same as on termie crux termanius... different to the nurgle horns, I used brown inks and snakebite leather to do those....



Hellados said:


> Yeah the shading and layering is really nice, I'm amazed you're still using those paints, mine dried up and died a long time ago


I still buy Coat d'Arms paints but most of my current collection has been stored in a cool dark place for 12 years and amazingly didn't dry up... I do pop 1ml of water in every now and again to preserve the viscosity of the old paints, but Wayland and Element both sell Coat d'Arms...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good! Great colour scheme!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

That's very cool, I just found this too http://www.hiveworldterra.co.uk/Article/view_CoatDArmsConversionChart.html 

It's a conversion chart of the different colours


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hellados said:


> That's very cool, I just found this too http://www.hiveworldterra.co.uk/Article/view_CoatDArmsConversionChart.html
> 
> It's a conversion chart of the different colours


Thanks for the link, I have that bookmarked, and this... 
http://scalemodeldb.com/paintcharts/vallejo


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I must ask, how did you change the name on the thread? I have looked but havn't found it how to update mine.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I must ask, how did you change the name on the thread? I have looked but havn't found it how to update mine.


which thread is it?


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> I must ask, how did you change the name on the thread? I have looked but havn't found it how to update mine.


I asked very nicely


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> I must ask, how did you change the name on the thread? I have looked but havn't found it how to update mine.


if you double click the grey area immediately to the right of your existing thread name you can change it.


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Not been doing a great deal of modelling and painting recently... time has not been particularly available.

Anyway, I got my delivery from Wayland Games and spent a few days assembling Tactical Marines and Razorbacks... unfortunately it's not suitable weather to prime and basecoat so there is no painting happening... Except for a little splash of paint inside a Razorback (an attempt at OSL), even Nurgleness has fallen by the wayside at the moment.

But enough of excuses, and on to some pictures of the modeling;









_2nd Company, Tactical Squad Alpha; Lascannon equipped marine... Nothing particularly special about these chaps just I thought I'd show off my hand sculpted slate base... I know I can just buy slate bits, my wife looked confused when I showed her and pointed this out to me, but it's not about that..._









_The new 2nd company tactical squad, 5 slated bases, 5 plain sanded in order to distinguish between combat squads at a glance (sorry picture was taken on my messy computer desk)... _









_The other slated bases ready for the other tactical squad that are being prepped, more to follow at a later date..._









_The first steps of my Master of the Forge HQ unit... quite pleased with this, it's my first foray into working with Sheet Styrene and is largely scratchbuilt... figured out the best way of working with the glue right at the end of the sculpt... D'oh! For those who want to try this; when working with pieces of sheet styrene measuring 1mm by 2mm your fingers will not hold them and the surface tension of the glue will pull them off the modelling knife you have used to lift them, so apply a dab of glue to a piece of old sprue and use as a palette allowing you to draw the piece gently across the glue, this way you end up with a small amount of glue and next to no over spill..._









_Quickly the OSL attempt on the Razorback, it gets lost with the model together but I know it's there..._


Anyhoo... opinions please...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking models, especially (as others have noted)the bone colouring on the shoulderpads of the marines and the wings of the speeder.


----------

